# It's on...



## Journey (Jan 29, 2006)

I was always a yo-yo dieter... all through school...all my life... then, i got really serious... REALLY serious.. and I dropped about 40lbs.. (i'll post pic's) At the time, i was in my last year of college, so I could train at the school gym (and I trained some others too) and everything was great... being a broke college student, going to a small college with virtually no friends.. (which was my own fault for kind of being a hermit once I got married) I lived diet and exercise.... and then.. I graduated.... 
My husband and I moved to a different state and started working... I started a career in social work and worked out as much as i could... and slowly i would miss a day... and then two... and then people at work would want to eat out..and me not wanting to avoid people or places because of my diet anymore, dug right in... and once again... a few more lbs sneaked up... then I made some great friends..and we started having "girls night" and more and more good food and good times... and then work started getting more stressful... (and me being an emotional eater didn't help)... so even though I ate clean more of the time... i started OVEREATING good clean foods... first it was cottage cheese..then it was low fat popcorn... and then a few more lbs... then I dieted for a week and lost about 3-4 lbs...and then I went back to the cycle of eating and not working out... (you get the point) So here I am... pissed off at myself for letting myself gain weight and lack on the exercise... So i'm going to post my journal here... detailing my diet and exercise routine... so you can bust my ass when needed and so I can know that I will be held accountable for my actions once again... (i had a journal on bodybuilding.com the first time, and it really helped me stay in line) Last week I stuck to the routine I will be doing this week, except I missed 2 cardio sessions. 

The plan - 
Monday Delts/Quads 
Tue. Thur. and Sat. Cardio/Abs 
Wed. Rear Delts/Back/Hamstrings 
Fri. Chest/Biceps/Triceps
(before I was doing back/Bic's, Chest/Shoulders/Tri's, and then Legs But i got burned out on that, so i'm going to do this split for a bit) Also i will be training entirely at home.. I have a little gym set up..not the greatest, but i got all the basics I need for now... free weights, olympia weights and bar, smith machine, bench, lat tower, that's good for now.. 

The Diet - now i was successful before on a nice balanced diet of good carbs/good fats/and lean protein, and it works.. No doubt about that... BUT this time, i'm going to start off on Atkins (but my own, healthier approach ) I'm only going to do this for a short period of time to help me get removitated and also in part because my hubby has agreed to try atkins. After I get where I would like to be on that plan, i will switch back over to my well balanced diet.

Goals = Stong and Lean  
mini-goal #1 - stay stong and post daily

And more personal stuff,
well.. i don't really know what's going on with my career ..i just interviewed for a promotion at work, however, I already have a job offer out of state, that i have once my 10 year background clears.. ok.. pro's and con's...
job i have now.. bad pay, stressful yet rewarding, and i have made some great friends. the job i have once everything goes through = really good pay, stressful with lots of overtime, moving to a location that i know nothing about and know no one...BUT i will never make this kind of money in social work and I can advance very quickly...
HOWEVER...i have always wanted to be a personal trainer..and I could still do so.. (even though i currently look like i ate a personal trainer now..lol) I could stay here, if i get the promotion, and get my personal training certificate pretty quick.. OR .... go with the other job, work my butt of for a few years, save up money...and get my certificate and have enough to one day open up my own little gym... (yeah..i'm a big dreamer) oh me... decisions, decisions... 

and on a personal note... ok..this kinda jump started the weight gain.. 
i had a few health concerns, i was tired all the time, and and well..they think i have a genetic liver thing going on.. so my doc said No more protein powder  .. i went to see a liver specialist and he said the protein powder didn't do it, because it's probably genetic.. but no alcohol...  (damn) so for a while, i tried to avoid protein and that pissed me off because i knew i needed it for muscle... so that kinda made me feel like what's the point.. but now i've said screw it..somethings going to kill ya one way or another ...and until they do more tests, i'm going to just do what i want to do.. ( i go back at the end of Feb) So here I am... Tomorrow I begin the induction of the First Phase of Atkin's... i will post my daily meals and workouts... along with moods and all that stuff... feel free to post and comment.. Oh.. and my highest weight was over 180 (i stopped weighing at 180) My lowest was 122 (and I looked sick....even though, at the time I thought I was still fat) (i'm about 5'8 or 5'9) I'd like to get around 130-135, (i'm at 149 now) even though weight is not my focus, I want to be lean and muscular...I will get there...let the games begin

(ok, i can't seem to get my current pictures down to size just yet, but as soon as i do, i'll get them posted..yikes!)


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2006)

Hang in there and keep at it!!! I like your split too by the way!!!


----------



## Journey (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2006)

Thats why we are here!!! Hope I can help keep you on the right track my Friend!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 29, 2006)

For everybody here who doesn't know Journey, LOOK OUT! This girl is going to rock this forum!!!


----------



## Journey (Jan 29, 2006)

Ego, your crazy!  I missed talking to you and emma! I need someone to help keep me in line... but i've got that.. "time to kick it into high gear" mindset going again... so this should be interesting   i won't let myself, or you guys down... i promise


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 29, 2006)

*WATCH OUT WORLD....
KIM IS BACK!

*​


Yay Kim - good to see you getting the 'don't mess with me' mind-set back! I am certainly going to be in on this ride!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 29, 2006)

That's really great progress you've made, as detailed by your photos.  I'm sure you can achieve whatever you want.  Go get 'em


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 30, 2006)

> And more personal stuff,
> well.. i don't really know what's going on with my career ..i just interviewed for a promotion at work, however, I already have a job offer out of state, that i have once my 10 year background clears.. ok.. pro's and con's...
> job i have now.. bad pay, stressful yet rewarding, and i have made some great friends. the job i have once everything goes through = really good pay, stressful with lots of overtime, moving to a location that i know nothing about and know no one...BUT i will never make this kind of money in social work and I can advance very quickly...
> HOWEVER...i have always wanted to be a personal trainer..and I could still do so.. (even though i currently look like i ate a personal trainer now..lol) I could stay here, if i get the promotion, and get my personal training certificate pretty quick.. OR .... go with the other job, work my butt of for a few years, save up money...and get my certificate and have enough to one day open up my own little gym... (yeah..i'm a big dreamer) oh me... decisions, decisions...



My advice is take the new job, provided hubby can get a job there too???

Low pay and stress on a job is not a good combination and you will find it much harder on a lower salary to save the money you need to open your gym.

Go for the money. You need it now.

Moving somewhere where you don't know anyone? You've already done it by moving to Florida, and that worked out OK, right? You made friends. If anything, a second move will probably be easier to adapt to than the first.

On personal training, its a great longer term ambition, but understand that until you get experience and a good book of clientele that will pay you good money ( much more than the $35 an hour gross the chain gyms charge) on the tune of $75 an hour or more, personal training is not going to pay much money. I know...a friend is doing this between jobs and the monthly take home pay this month is pretty pathetic, even though this is during the peak "New Year's" resolution season.  

Make as much money now as you can, when you are young and without other responsibilities, like kids.....


----------



## Journey (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks Emma! 
Thanks boilermaker and ego! 
The encouragement means so much to me!  
Yeah, Egoatdoor...i'll probably go with the better paying job anyway.. i don't plan on living here for long anyway..so a move is going to happen eventually! 

Ok.. diet.. 100% atkins  
meal 1 - 1 whole egg, 2 egg whites, 1 oz moz. cheese and about 1 1/2 slices 95% fat free turkey bacon.
Meal 2 - 1 moz. cheese stick and about 1 1/2 slices t. bacon
Meal 3 - probably about 4 oz chicken tenderloin cooked in olive oil and 1 cup romaine lettuce
Meal 4 - about 4 oz chicken tenderloin cooked in olive oil
Meal 5 - (FINALLY..LONG DAY AT WORK!) ok.. had to do something kinda bad...  6 chicken wings cooked in olive oil and a little butter... OHHHHH... that will be saved for special occasions!
This atkins deal better work! 

Workout - 5:10 am - 5:52 am (delts, quads)
Bent Lateral Raises wup 12, then 3x12
Military Press with EZ curl bar - wup 12, then 12, 10, 10
Leg Extenstions 3x12
Squats (feet close together) 3x12
Walking Lunges 3x12
Seated Calves 4x30

overall... not too bad of a day.. painful due to a trip to the dentist...but other than that..not too shabby.. energy was ok.. kinda tired, but no worse than usual.... this morning I weighed 151.5!!! YIKES... (due to my weekend long salute goodbye to bad bad food and carbs galore ) That number WILL decrease.... it just takes some time and work  
Thanks again for the nice posts!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 30, 2006)

Journey said:
			
		

> .. this morning I weighed 151.5!!! YIKES... )


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2006)

hi there!! Looks good so far in here...we have pics, and weight...do we get some height and measurements??


----------



## Journey (Jan 31, 2006)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

>


 
Yeah, tell me about it! But it's ok, you gotta look at the positive things... for 1, i'm more educated now then I was back then, so i know what i'm doing a little better. 2) i'm still not as big as I was, and even though my weight is still much higher than i'd like, i still have some muscle built up underneath. 3) I know i'll be able to do whatever i desire 4) and I have the support and all the ass busting I need from this place


----------



## Journey (Jan 31, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi there!! Looks good so far in here...we have pics, and weight...do we get some height and measurements??


 
well i'm not sure of my exact height, but i'm pretty sure it's about 5'8.5  
I didn't take any measurements, but i took my bf% with the Omron about 1 week ago and it said I was at 20%.  I think the lowest i've ever been was around 14.6%, but i'm not for sure.  the weird thing is, even though I gained the weight, i'm still able to wear *most of my old clothes, i was in size 4-6's... now it's mostly the 6's and they are snug.. i have a few old pairs of 7/8's ive been using too...  shirts all size small, and x-small..but the small's fit still..  just don't look as good as they used too!  Sadly..i gained weight everywhere, except for the boobs... damn it oh well... they will match the rest of my body later...
ok.. off to work


----------



## Journey (Jan 31, 2006)

Ok today was cardio and abs = 
about 20 minutes on the ellipitical mostly at level 10 (as high up as I can get it) I had my heart rate up, but I was about to die either.. my energy level today was pretty low (and I had to go give some blood for more bloodwork) so I kept it moderate. I couldn't quite get my monitor screen working on the elliptical either, i think the batteries are getting low, and I couldn't get it to program like I like.. 8 minutes in i push something and it cleared everything..and then i tried again later and the same thing happened.. but i know it was at least 20, probably more like 25 minutes long. 

Abs
Reverse crunches 3x15
Bicycles 3x15
Crunches 3x30
Stomach Vacs 3x60 seconds

Diet again ... so far so good.. getting a little fuzzy and pretty tired, but i know it will pass..
meal 1 - 1 whole egg, 2 egg whites, about 2 tsp. butter, 1 slice extra sharp cheddar and about 2 slices 95% fat free turkey bacon (i'm sick of t.bacon already!)
meal 2 - 1 moz. cheese stick and about 2 slices t. bacon
meal 3 - 1 cup romaine and about 4 oz pork loin (cooked in a little olive oil)
meal 4 - about 4-5 oz pork loin and 1 oz swiss cheese (cooked in alittle olive oil)
meal 5 - 2 cups romaine and about 5-6 oz steak - i think it was top loin.. i know it was a loin cut (cooked in pam cooking spray)

No cravings really.. just really loving all the cheese! ketosis sticks register "trace" for now.. day 1 it was "neutral" last night and today it's been "trace" i think it read it takes most people about 3 days to kick in.. and i'm just ending day 2... so no worries!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 31, 2006)

Journey said:
			
		

> I think the lowest i've ever been was around 14.6%, but i'm not for sure.


The pictures posted on 1/29. Center section...bottom row on the right....Journey at 14.6% bf.....WOW!!!!  

You'll be back there real soon.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 1, 2006)

Don't base too much on the 'keto stick' thing... you can be excreting ketones and not losing weight - it just tells you that there are ketones in your urine. 

Diet looks...  Like you are going to have bathroom issues! LOL 


Stay strong Kim!  You'll get your weight back down!


----------



## Journey (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the support guys  I'll be better than i was before  
well..this moring I woke up.. went to the bathroom and saw the scale lalying across the room..and I though.. what the hell... so i get on scale... and it says... 146!  on MONDAY morning I was 151.5... i know that was mostly water and all the food from my weekend long binge... but that made me pretty happy.. i was scared i gained weight from all the freaking meat and cheese...  (oh yes, add 1/2 a cornish game hen to last nights meals...i gave the skin to my dogs)  But anyway..it was down.. My hubby was down 4lbs also...he was pretty excited.. oh yeah emma.. TRUST ME..i know what you mean..lol...but it's ok.. this won't last long! ok.. i really gotta get ready for work, but i'll post this really quick.. Today was supposed to be back related, but my back started hurting late last night, and this morning it was worse, so i switched to my chest/biceps/triceps routine...
5:15 am - 6:00 am
DB Chest Press - wup 15, 3x12
DB Chest Flyes - 3x12
DB Incline Chest Press - 3x12
DB Curls - 3x12
Hammer Curls 3x12
Skulls 3x12
Triceps pushdown (rope) 3x12
Next week i'll probably aim for 8-10 rep range
I was going pretty good until i got done with my chest, then my energy dropped like a hot potato!
Ok.. gotta go.. long day at work ahead!


----------



## Journey (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok, meals for today -
#1 - 3 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1 slice cheddar cooked in pam
#2 - 1 moz. cheese stick
#3 - about 4 oz salmon with 1 cup romaine
#4 - 1 moz. cheese stick
#5 - about 3 1/2 chicken wings cooked in olive oil and about 2 tsp. butter about 1 -2 oz beef rib (i had a piece of my hubby's) and 1 oz lean ground beef  and then 1 oz swiss cheese

not really hungry today..i got home and had the major munchies (thus the weird food in meal 5)  but throughout the day, wasn't really hungry... just one or two quick short head aches.. energy..not that bad today  
ok..time to relax for the  night!


----------



## Journey (Feb 2, 2006)

OK, well tonight i worked abs, and didn't really do cardio..instead me and my husband did lots of stretching, he tried to teach me ninjutsu, and we did the tango a little..so even though it wasn't heart pumping cardio, it was moving around and stuff. 
The abs were all done with stability ball... 
3x15 reverse crunches
3x15 scissor rotation
crunches 3x30
and crunches with rotation 3x15

diet again..all atkins.. i'm still showing up trace on the keto sticks, but today i lost another lb.. i'm at 145 now.  My husband is showing up in moderate ketosis.. i know not to worry about it, but it's driving me crazy! i'm not eating anything that's not appropriate!
Meal 1 - 1 whole egg, 2 egg whites, 1 slice munster cheese cooked in pam and about 3 chicken tenderloins (i was REALLY hungry this morning)
meal 2 - 1 moz. cheese stick 
meal 3 - chicken tenders in olive oil with about 2 cups lettuce
meal 4 - 1 moz. cheese stick
meal 5 - LOTS of chicken cooked in olive oil... (some wings and drumsticks) Yummy!  

Kinda forgetful today.. i forgot what I was saying in mid sentence about 4 times today.. really embarrasing!  engery was pretty good today.. but just kinda "dumb" feeling... i feel leaner today.. last night i felt like a fat pig.. but today i feel better...tomorrow's FRIDAY!


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm just wondering, aren't you hungry all the time? I mean, two of your "meals" are mozzarella cheese sticks. Those can't be too filling.


----------



## Journey (Feb 2, 2006)

actually, i'm not really hungry during the day... i'm usually on the go at work (i'm a social worker and i go to peoples homes a lot..and some of the homes make you not hungry  )  I wasn't even reallly hungry tonight when I went to eat dinner but that chicken was just so tasty!  It's kind of weird, but when i'm busy, i'm not hungry... but as soon as i run out of stuff to do.. i just get the munchies  ...  and i'll probably start eating more turkey bacon with my cheese sticks..i just ran out two days ago, but i bought more tonight.. by the way.. great abs!


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 2, 2006)

Journey said:
			
		

> actually, i'm not really hungry during the day... i'm usually on the go at work (i'm a social worker and i go to peoples homes a lot..and some of the homes make you not hungry  )  I wasn't even reallly hungry tonight when I went to eat dinner but that chicken was just so tasty!  It's kind of weird, but when i'm busy, i'm not hungry... but as soon as i run out of stuff to do.. i just get the munchies  ...  and i'll probably start eating more turkey bacon with my cheese sticks..i just ran out two days ago, but i bought more tonight.. by the way.. great abs!


 Thanks for the compliment, but they have since dissappeared. Prolonged illness, weight loss, loss of lean body mass, and then gaining weight by eating junk. That's just about summarizes why. Bah. Gotta work extra hard.


----------



## Journey (Feb 2, 2006)

hey, don't worry about it! it's a part of life... constant cycle   To really appreciate the "good" sometimes you gotta go through the bad..but that makes the good really good afterwards   You'll get back where you want to be in no time ... and the good news is, you were already their once, so your not a beginner again!!  You already know the steps you have to take and the way to progress!  Just don't stop!


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement. By reading your progression, I know that you can totally relate. Didn't you have a journal on here before titled "Journal of the Journey?"


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 2, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Didn't you have a journal on here before titled "Journal of the Journey?"



That is somebody else. She stole Journey's handle.


----------



## Journey (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey! No problem! I know what it's like! (i'm going through it now!)  But just remember, it took a while to put the weight on, and it's going to take a little while to get it off... (damn it  )  and yeah, ego's right.. never had a journal here.. i had one on bodybuilding.com called MINE but it looks like it got deleted because it became inactive on my behalf  ..i wish i would have kept it up.. it was pretty good when I think back on it.. crap.. gotta get ready for work .. here is my workout that I did this morning..
WG Pulldowns 3x12
One Arm DB Rows 3x12 (increased)
T Bar Row 3x12
SLDL - 3x12 (less weight than normal)
G'mornings 3x12 (a LOT less weight than normal)
Ham Raises 12/10/12
Lying Leg Curls 3x12

i was out of it on g'mornings... i had to drop the weight WAY down.. but at least i had good form, and I still felt it!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 3, 2006)

er..did I miss something....what kind of weight did you do on everything??


----------



## Journey (Feb 3, 2006)

i'm going to make this quick because i am EXHAUSTED today .. i had a REALLY long day at work today.. diet was pretty much the same as before, except i had one small bag of pork rinds as a snack (i had to work later than i thought and i was out of food, and this is what i found at the gas station) I also went out to "eat" at my favorite place.. "BAGELHEADS"  .. yeah..sounds great right!?? well.. i didn't eat!!  i just went to socialize.. i ate my salmon before we left and i just drunk diet sprite.. and I also had 1 diet root beer (but they were all 0 carbs, and no caffine) Then i came home and had a ton of meat.. i was freaking starving early this morning and late this afternoon.. don't know why.. but i just was.. and it's going to be a sore day tomorrow.. i can tell already.. lower back and hams are already screaming!  
oh yeah, and this morning I weighed and i was still 145.. that kinda discouraged me since I had been losing steadily..so i won't weigh again until Sunday or monday morning... 
Oh yeah..and i don't post the weight i use because i do in my own personal notebook, but it's always enough so the last reps are a challenge... i'm not posting numbers because i am a WIMP!  but hey..as long as i'm challenged right


----------



## Journey (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey, well..i didn't get to post yesterday. Me and the hubby went to the zoo and just hung out all day. no cardio or ab work as planned, but I will make it up today. ok.. well yesterday i had a lot of diet drinks (no caffine) and alot of pork rinds.. yeah, diet was crap. I'm pretty bummed about that. I don't think I had anything that wasn't on the diet though, but I weighed this moring and i'm at 147.5! i'm pissed. I'm pretty sure it was from all the sodium.. I had A TON of sodium.. a ton.. and another problem i had yesterday was i ate when i wasn't hungry... so anyway..i learned a few lessons.. NO more pork rinds... even though i drunk a TON of water too, i feel like i'm dried out.. so MORE water... and STOP eating when i'm NOT hungry! sorry.. just pissed at myself..  i know better than that!
(i'll weigh again tomorrow, that will be a week from when i started.. and we'll see what happens after i drink a lot of water and don't eat like a freaking pig)

Goals for this week include.. a LOT less red meat, more fish! NO eating when i'm not hungry.. being smarter about my choices.. and don't be disappointed next week! 

ok.. more "work" related drama...  
I find out that the new job that i'm guaranteed once i have my 10 year background done, is not what my other friend who got the job about 2 months ago expected... apparently she and some others who just got the job said it's not worth it because your ALWAYS working and stressed out BIG time.. she wants her old job (what i do now) back..  so i'm really thinking twice.. but the position was for a location in North Alabama.. and I really wanted to go to Tennessee...  and then.. GUESS what i got in the mail...  a letter from the state of Tennessee saying i'm scheduled to take a written exam for a position i applied to about 3 months ago... and it's for the 11th!!! so now i'm REALLY dumbfounded.. because..i'm up for the promotion at work... i have the other job that pays more, but if i get the promotion at work, it wont be that much more... and then..i have to move to a place i still don't know about... or i can go take the exam for the state job in TN..where I want to live... and see what happens...  
So late thursday or early Friday, were going to go to TN... hey.. it couldn't hurt right? and at least then, we get to see TN and make sure that's where we want to live.. i can't stay in FL long..i'm scared of the hurricanes.. last summer we had to leave like 3 times before we lived in the apartment 2 months...  So anyway..  the point is.. i'm going to TN this weekend... 

oh.. more stuff.. we might go to a superbowl party tonight.. not sure.. if we do..i'll take something me and the husband can eat... and i've had some weird side effects from this diet... the last few days i've woke up with my heart rate blarring... i mean.. it's waking me up... is that normal for atkins? and also.. bathroom wise.. i'm having the opposite of what you would expect from what would happen with no fiber.... could it be because i'm not used to eating that much fat??? i don't know.. but i sometimes think i'm ready for my old healthy diet.. but i'll give it to the end of induction.. and at least it will be easier to eat on the road for our trip if i can eat atkins foods... anyhoo.. enough weird stuff about my life... 
time to wake the hubs up and try to convince him we should go the the beach to walk the dogs.. (there's a little secluded spot on the beach where you have to kinda walk through a wooded area to get too, but it's so nice!! we take the dogs there a lot.. not many people go, because there are alot of rumors about the spot..but so far, me and jason have been fine and we only go in the morning!) 
Have a great day!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey Kim! 


			
				Journey said:
			
		

> Goals for this week include.. a LOT less red meat, more fish! NO eating when i'm not hungry.. being smarter about my choices.. and don't be disappointed next week!


 I think this sounds good... Remember that atkins/keto is not an excuse to be unhealthy. you still need to think about saturated fat intake and vitamins/minerals and all those things...

Fats should be things like olive oil, avocado, nuts/seeds while meats/protein should be low in sat. fats.

 I think these are good goals for the week.



> so now i'm REALLY dumbfounded.. because..i'm up for the promotion at work... i have the other job that pays more, but if i get the promotion at work, it wont be that much more... and then..i have to move to a place i still don't know about... or i can go take the exam for the state job in TN..where I want to live... and see what happens...


 Arggg... What do you think you are going to do? What do you want MORE? Which one seems more interesting to you?




> and i've had some weird side effects from this diet... the last few days i've woke up with my heart rate blarring... i mean.. it's waking me up... is that normal for atkins?


Hmmm...  Not that I have heard off... It could be your arteries having a spaz attack at all the cholesterol and saturated fats! 



> and also.. bathroom wise.. i'm having the opposite of what you would expect from what would happen with no fiber.... could it be because i'm not used to eating that much fat???


Sometimes  that can happen... yes... but it is usually with LOTS of fat... and often there has to be something wrong with your intestines too...(eg: amage from long term laxitive abuse can do it)... either that or you are taking something that is stopping the fat from being absorbed??



> time to wake the hubs up and try to convince him we should go the the beach to walk the dogs.. (there's a little secluded spot on the beach where you have to kinda walk through a wooded area to get too, but it's so nice!! we take the dogs there a lot.. not many people go, because there are alot of rumors about the spot..but so far, me and jason have been fine and we only go in the morning!)


Have fun Kim and give your puppies a big hug for me!


----------



## Journey (Feb 5, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Kim!
> 
> I think this sounds good... Remember that atkins/keto is not an excuse to be unhealthy. you still need to think about saturated fat intake and vitamins/minerals and all those things...
> 
> ...


 
*we had fun! i'll have to post a pic later! they are getting big!  cardio consisted of jogging..walking...jogging.. being dragged away by the dogs.. and more walking  *
*abs included crunches 4 sets of 30 superset with 4 sets of 15 reverse crunches..*
*diet today was better.. but still could be improved.. i had an egg/cheese omlete for breakfast...lobster with a little butter and shrimp for lunch... then a few chicken wings and a slice of swiss cheese for a snack..(ok.. yeah..that was the worst part of the day meal wise)  and then lunch.. turkey italian sausage and i had to try my turkey meatloaf.. which was sooooo good! *
*here's the recipe!*
*2 packs lean turkey (about 2lbs)*
*2 whole eggs*
*salt/pepper/basil/oregano as much as you like..*
*combine.. cook until juice is clear at 350 degrees...*
*THEN.. here's the kicker.. cut a slice and top with about 1 oz. feta cheese...  *

*Oh yeah.. no superbowl parties.. just going to relax.. been cleaning all day too!  *


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2006)

wow....stress, stress, and more stress!! 

what part of TN is the job in?? I am also in the state, so you'll know someone!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 6, 2006)

Argg.. I forgot about your liver issues... Diarrhoea/problems with fat absorption can be caused by liver disease (and pancreas problems too)  I hope it is not anything serious.



			
				Journey said:
			
		

> diet today was better.. but still could be improved.. i had an egg/cheese omlete for breakfast...lobster with a little butter and shrimp for lunch... then a few chicken wings and a slice of swiss cheese for a snack..(ok.. yeah..that was the worst part of the day meal wise)  and then lunch.. turkey italian sausage and i had to try my turkey meatloaf.. which was sooooo good!


Arggg... Better?!  Geez.... You really need some help on the 'not-saturated fat thing'!! 

What about an egg and avocado omlete for breakfast...?? And lobster, shrimp and olive oil for lunch...?? Then some salmon and walnuts for afternoon tea?? And instead of 2 whole eggs - put in 1 and add some olive oil!!!


Hope you had a great day Kim!


----------



## Journey (Feb 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> what part of TN is the job in?? I am also in the state, so you'll know someone!!


 
I can't remember exactly where the location I applied for was..(i applied for like 3 other jobs at the same time in different locations)
but i have to take the exam in Memphis


----------



## Journey (Feb 6, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Argg.. I forgot about your liver issues... Diarrhoea/problems with fat absorption can be caused by liver disease (and pancreas problems too)  I hope it is not anything serious.
> 
> 
> Arggg... Better?!  Geez.... You really need some help on the 'not-saturated fat thing'!!
> ...


 
Geeze Em! I'm working here.. i'm working! lol  Come on now.. if all i can eat is meat and cheese for the first 2 weeks, i gotta make it somewhat tasty! (i'm not supposed to have nuts yet, and limited to up to 4 oz of cheese a day, and only 3 cups loose lettuce and 1 cup of another veggie like brocolli MAX) So i'm kinda border line in the food.. i'll give you an example.. and you'll see.. it's not THAT bad.. but it's not that great either.. .. i'm working on it  i just know when i go back to the old eating habits there will be none of this rich luxious cheese and chicken wings  

Ok... so here's the deal (and i pretty much fall in the "better" category)

Breakfast
Bad Choice 
2 whole eggs cooked in butter
with full fat cheese
Full Fat Bacon

Better Choice
1 whole egg, 2 egg whites, cooked in pam
with lowfat cheese and lean turkey bacon

Best Choice
1 whole egg, 2 egg whites, 1 tsp. olive oil
with 1 slice tomato and 1/2 cup spinach 1/8th avacado 

LUNCH
Bad Choice
full fat hamburger patties
with full fat cheese

Better choice
Lean Turkey Burgers
with low fat cheese

Best Choice
Lean Turkey Burgers
with 2 cups romaine drizzled in olive oil

Dinner

Bad Coice
TBONE steak
with mushrooms in butter

Better
Sirloin
with 1 cup steamed veggies 

Best
Tuna Steak
Cooked in olive oil with 1 cup steamed veggies

So hey.. i KNOW what i should do.. and i'm working on it.. only 1 week left though, and then it's back to white lean meat and veggies galore!!  and oatmeal... how i've missed my oats! 

and the verdict today.. Last monday 151.5 This Monday 145.5 so down 6 lbs for the week... 

Exercises for the day:
Arnold Press wup 12, 3x12
Lateral Raises 3x8
Squats 3x12
Walking Lunges 3x12
Leg Extenstions 3x12
Standing Calves 3x30
then i decided to throw in some
Glute Kickbacks 3x8


----------



## Journey (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok, today was cardio and abs..
Did 35 minutes on the Elliptical, varying intensity
Abs were on the stability ball
3 sets of 30 crunches superset with 3x24 of these weird rotational thingys i started doing... felt the burn!
Diet.. still atkins...


----------



## Journey (Feb 8, 2006)

ok, tired today.. i'm changing my exercise routine this week, because of the trip to TN. Will do weights again tomorrow (back, rear dealts, and hams)

Today was Chest/Biceps/Triceps
Smith Bench 10, increased weight 6/5/5
DB Flyes 3x6
DB Curls - 12/12/11 (increased!)
Preacher Curls 3x12
Skullcrushers 3x6
Kickbacks 3x10
Good workout this morning.. saw myself in the mirror, feel slightly leaner.. realized.. i still have a good bit of muscle under all this fat.. so soon..it will be revealed!    Weight - 144.5 today 
Diet..yep... still atkins..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 8, 2006)

Journey said:
			
		

> Good workout this morning.. saw myself in the mirror, feel slightly leaner.. realized.. i still have a good bit of muscle under all this fat..


LOL - we all knew that Kim! 



> so soon..it will be revealed!    Weight - 144.5 today


 Woo hoo!! Congrates! 

How long to go for induction now?


----------



## Journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey Emma    Well..i started last monday.. so this begining the second week... I'll probably end it next week.. but i'm not completely sure. A lot depends on where I am by then    I might go slightly longer, for some reason I think i might have knocked myself out of ketosis about 5 days in..around the time the weird bathroom stuff started happening.. i think it might have been some of the pork rinds i ate ..not sure.. but i'm not having those problems anymore, and the weight is dropping.. around that time, my weight went up a few lbs, and then slowly dropped.. so i might go an extra week, to make up for that.  Jason's doing really well on the diet too.. he's lost 12 lbs and is working out along with me.  I can't wait for tomorrow to be over! We are leaving for TN then and are going to make it a little Valentine's getaway as well


----------



## Journey (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok..today's workout
WG Pulldowns 3x8
One Arm DB Rows 3x12 (gotta buy heavier DB's  
Reverse Grip Pulldowns  8/10/10
Shrugs 3x12
SLDL 3x6
Leg Curls 12/10/12
Seated Calves 3x30

I think i either used my biceps too much, OR they were just still blasted from yesterdays workout..probably a combo of both..  i'll know tomorrow if i should decrease the weight to make sure i'm using my back and not biceps.. ok.. gotta work!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 9, 2006)

You are doing fantastic in here!! All that weight lost, and you must feel great!!!

I live about 2 hrs. from Memphis, so if you do move close to there, we can hook up for a workout!


----------



## Journey (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks! If i end up moving around that area we'll definately workout sometime  
i'm not going to get my hopes up though..i have a feeling there are going to be a lot of people taking the exam! Oh well.. just going to have to kick some serious ass  

Now..i'm just trying to decide if we are going to leave today or tomorrow.. if we leave today... it will be like an extra 25 bucks to board the dogs, and plus another night fee in hotel cost...(i decided to board the dogs instead of dropping them off at the in-laws because it's going to be so cold outside)..but if we leave first thing tomorrow morning.. we save that money..but then we drive half of the day tomorrow... damn i'm no good at decisions..i'll wait until jason gets in and i'll ask him what he thinks


----------



## Journey (Feb 9, 2006)

Emma, I added a pic of the pups in my gallery just for you


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 9, 2006)

Journey said:
			
		

> Emma, I added a pic of the pups in my gallery just for you


 YAY!! Puppies!

Edit: **sigh** Still having issues with my puter accepting the new forums... grrr... so I can't see them!


----------



## Journey (Feb 10, 2006)

hey, well, we are in TN, we got here at like 4 am.  jason's taking a shower...i'm kinda tired, but want to do something!  my freaking pants are tight today   Damn it! kinda having a fat day and needed to vent! i don't think i'm losing anymore!  could i be gaining weight, but it just be some muscle?  i'm just getting ticked...i'm ready for lots of veggies! i've had a bad snacking habit lately...and now i'm snacking on higher calorie foods than i would normally snack on.  Next Monday or Tuesday, most likely i'll go back to my old healthier eating habits...i lost just as much weight back then..and i didn't feel like I was consuming a whole cow in the process... wow..lack of sleep makes me pretty negative..  Better get to bed early tonight!    Test tomorrow at 8:30! (and i'm definately a stress eater...times like this i just want to munch and munch...must control this!)


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 10, 2006)

Calories in v's calories out Kim... That is what counts...  There is nothing magical about keto - it is just another way to cut calories.

I hope you feel better tomorrow.  And good luck for the test!


----------



## Journey (Feb 10, 2006)

Well it's been snowing like crazy and i'm not sure if the test will still happen or not..they cancelled a lot of things like the ACT and other events all around memphis..so now i'm really stressed... argggg.. anyway.. i spent a lot of time tonight talking with my husband and my friend about this whole atkins thing.. (we stuck to in all day again today) but my thing is, i am a big time snacker..and i love big salads with tons of veggies... and i feel like i'm just getting bigger on atkins..don't have a scale, but last time i weighed..on Thursday morning i was at 145. So i'm going to end Atkins tomorrow. I'll assume that I am starting at that weight..but i'm not sure...i've eaten lots of bad things..but all atkins these last few days. I'm just not happy eating all this meat and cheese..and also, i'm kinda concerned about working my liver that much with all the protein. So..most likely, i'll be on my own low carb diet from now on. I know how to do it..i've done it before..and i know a good healthy works! Lean Protein, Good Greens, Whole Grains, just kind of limited... oh yes!  ok..now time for bed


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 10, 2006)

bad, bad weather!! They sent us home from work at 8pm tonight...gonna get worse later on when it freezes over...stay safe and good luck!


----------



## Journey (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks! the website says the university will be OPEN today!  so we will be leaving in just a few minutes...just hope we don't get lost! i have yahoo directions and maps so we should be good.  Just gotta drive careful!  and this morning..i'm still trying to decide if it's atkins or no atkins...apart of me wants to give it the full 14 days... just so i can say on Tuesday morning..what the 14 days did... weight gain or loss..then i would know for sure... but damn it..as soon at those 14 days are up.. veggies..yummy veggies... but then again... i have no groceries at home...and a freezer full of meat! i would lose i'm sure...if i just kept my big mouth shut more!


----------



## Journey (Feb 15, 2006)

wow my life has changed since the last post.. the test was cancelled...stayed until Monday and drove to Nashville to take it... ended up getting WAY off of the diet and today i have finally managed to get back on it.. Nerves have been SHOT the last few days.. i ended up putting in my two week notice at work on... i got a call from the other place that i have been waiting on..and i'm cleared to begin on Jan. 27th.. then I leave for training for 3 weeks on March 5th... i'm scared to death.. i hope i'm making the right decision.. i won't be moving for at least a year.. so i'm here for another year now... i've been sick because of my nerves since I found out i got the job.. i cried to my supervisor when i put in my 2 weeks..because I love my job..but i'll never make as much money as I will with this new job.. and my friend just QUIT the job i'm taking..to come back to the the job i have now...  i'm so confused..and tired.. i sleep like 20 hours the whole Thursday-Monday... and i've been really bad when it comes to diet Sun-Tuesday... REALLY bad.. don't ask.. .i don't know what happened... and i know i have got to regain control... i'm just at a major turning point in my life and now i'm freaking out.. but that's still no excuse.. there are no excuses in this game..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 15, 2006)

Journey said:
			
		

> i ended up putting in my two week notice at work on... i got a call from the other place that i have been waiting on..and i'm cleared to begin on Jan. 27th.. then I leave for training for 3 weeks on March 5th... i'm scared to death.. i hope i'm making the right decision.. i won't be moving for at least a year.. so i'm here for another year now... i've been sick because of my nerves since I found out i got the job.. i cried to my supervisor when i put in my 2 weeks..because I love my job..but i'll never make as much money as I will with this new job.. and my friend just QUIT the job i'm taking..to come back to the the job i have now...  i'm so confused..and tired.. i sleep like 20 hours the whole Thursday-Monday... and i've been really bad when it comes to diet Sun-Tuesday... REALLY bad.. don't ask.. .i don't know what happened... and i know i have got to regain control... i'm just at a major turning point in my life and now i'm freaking out.. but that's still no excuse.. there are no excuses in this game..


Wow!! Big stuff happening Kim!  

Congratulations on the job - that is fantastic that you will be earning more money! I hope you are happy? (you don't sound happy   You sound utterly confused!!)



And you get back on that diet miss!!  You made yourself a 'goal' and you are going to stick to it!!  





Hope you have a better 'rest of the week'...


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 15, 2006)

Kim, you did the right thing.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

Kim....congratulations...I think.....

Maybe if things don't workout at this job, you will be able to come back?? Either way...give this new job a shot, you've trusted your instincts, and that's NOT a bad way to go!


----------



## Journey (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks guys! I'm feeling better..and yeah, they told me that I have done a great job and that if it doesn't work out and there is an opening, i can come back. They want to take me out next Friday for my going away. I love those guys! I think i'm finally catching up on sleep, (took nap for 1 1/2 hours after work yesterday) diet was great yesterday..(thank god.. it was a hard time..but I didn't give in..i had to break the cycle) ok..now when it comes to this job... they said the first 1 1/2 - 2 years you HATE it.. you wonder WHY you took it..and you want to pull all your hair out.. BUT after that..something just clicks... and you get it... and it's the best job in the world.... SO... when i get on here in the future..and I bitch and moan... tell me to suck it up..and stop moaning ... I can do it.. I CAN.. I can lose this freaking weight again..and I can do this job... gotta be positive..ok... now time to go to work.
oh yeah.. i start FEB. 27th... not Jan..


----------



## Journey (Feb 20, 2006)

Well sorry i haven't posted in a while.. i got knocked off track..again.. but i've gained control again.  Sunday I sat down and came up with a budget with my new income from the new job... so things are looking good...i cut up a credit card and decided i want to change a lot of things.  I've started the body for life exercise routines and am kinda doing his diet..but kinda doing my own thing as well.  My diet is slightly lower carb than his, and i'm still trying to decide if i'll do a free day or not.  I might just do a free meal, if that until i get to my goal.  My mini goal is 135.  So far things are going good.  I did my first workout routine, upper body.  Wednesday will be lower body, and friday upper again.  tue, thur, and sat will be 20 minutes interval cardio on the elliptical. i really think this will do great for me this time.  i like the short workouts and i got a really really good pump this time. never tried this method before but i like it so far.  

This was the workout
DB Bench (increased weight each set until the last 12)
12,10,8,6,12, then superset 12 DB Flyes
Wide Grip Pulldowns 12,10,8,6,12 ss with one arm db rows for 12
Seated DB Press 12,10,8,6,12 ss with 12 lateral raises
Alternate DB Curls 12,10,8,6,12 ss with 12 hammer curls
Triceps pushdowns 12, 10, 8, 6, 12 ss with 12 Triceps kickbacks
(pulled something on the pushdowns so the weight did not increase on the 8 and 6 reps)  
only took 45 minutes - still feeling it  
I'm ready for that bikini body again!  
and i went to the dr. but they performed the wrong blood test, so i have to wait about another month to find out what's going on! argggg...
last week of work...  i'm going to miss my friends soooo much! i do some shadowing for a week and then i'm at for 3 weeks in March for Training...i can't wait for this..it's going to be a great mental challenge...and i plan on making it a physical challenge as well..i plan on working out hard and eating very very clean while i'm there..I can't wait!


----------



## Journey (Feb 21, 2006)

Wow..crazy day at work..  this morning was cardio- 21 minutes 2 minutes at level 4, then 1 minute at 5,6,7,8,9, then  back to 5,6,7,8,9 and so on... Kicked my ass!   Diet..all healthy! Lots of cottage cheese... Yummy!


----------



## Journey (Feb 22, 2006)

today was even crazier at work... geeze...they are trying to kill me this last week!  
Lower body today..
Squats with the stability ball on my back against a wall 12,10,8,6,12 ss with 12 leg extenstions
SLDL 12,10,8,6,12 ss with 12 walking lunges
standing calves 12,10,8,6,12 ss with 12 seated calves
weighted crunches 12,10,8,6,12 ss with 12 reverse crunches..
quick workout.. about 30 minutes, didn't rest as much as i should have, but i'm still learning what weight to start with in these routines, started way to light on some of them, so i had to keep trying to adjust! 
diet all good still.. lots of cottage cheese though..damn those delicious curds   today i started taking Universal Animal Cuts.  I took it this morning and i was really hyped up within about 30 minutes... but then i took it this afternoon and i didn't really feel much from it.   But i could definately feel it this morning... we'll see how this goes


----------



## Journey (Feb 23, 2006)

diet great, cardio kick butt   20 minutes HIIT...whew... after my cool down, hr was 171.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 23, 2006)

Journey said:
			
		

> diet great, cardio kick butt   20 minutes HIIT...whew... after my cool down, hr was 171.




Keep it up Kim!  You are on a roll now!!


----------



## Journey (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Emma   I feel like i'm FINALLY back! Today was my last day at work, and my co-workers are so great... they took me out to lunch (i had a grilled chicken salad...just chicken and veggies..yum!) and they gave me the sweetest card.  I'm going to miss those guys...i made some great friends there, and the place was such a great place to work..just not much money in social work    anyhow...i start my new job as an investigator on Monday... (i begin my week of shadowing) i spoke with the lady who will be training me and she sounds nice...hope we have a great week  
just got done working out my upper body..and my arms are shot... not much in my back though   I got some back fat that i'm ready to banish   can't believe i let that stuff creep back on me..   But hey... lifes a journey...quit bitching and start lifting.. right  
So..here was the workout...
(once again..increased weight each set, then dropped down last 12)
Smith Bench 12,10,8,6,12 ss with 12 DB Flyes
Lateral Raises 12,10,8,6,12 ss with 12 DB Presses
One-Arm DB Rows 12,10,8,6 12 ss with 12  Wide Grip Pulldowns
Seated Tricep Press 12,11,6,8,12 ss with 12 Triceps Pushdowns
BB Ez Bar Curls 12,10,8,6,12 ss with 12 Hammer Curls

Now..the tough part... the weekend... I know i'm supposed to go have drinks with my friends... i'm going to try my damnest to say no... if i do drink anything at all, i'll only have diet coke and vodka.. but i really don't want any alcohol...    I just start seeing them having so much fun..and i get the what the hell attitude.. but gotta remember..it was that attitude that got me here again..  
Ok.. gotta go!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 24, 2006)

Journey said:
			
		

> Thanks Emma   I feel like i'm FINALLY back!


 YAY! That is what we want to hear! 



> lifes a journey...quit bitching and start lifting.. right








> Now..the tough part... the weekend... I know i'm supposed to go have drinks with my friends... i'm going to try my damnest to say no... if i do drink anything at all, i'll only have diet coke and vodka.. but i really don't want any alcohol...    I just start seeing them having so much fun..and i get the what the hell attitude.. but gotta remember..it was that attitude that got me here again..


How about you just have the diet coke and leave it at that. 

It is not your friends who will 'force you' to drink - rather, it is YOU who will CHOOSE to drink... You can have fun without the booze - so just stay strong and stick to your plan! 

Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 24, 2006)

lookin good in here, and a fresh start as well!!  This is awsome Journey!


----------



## Journey (Feb 25, 2006)

ok, well..I made the wrong choices, BUT this time, i'm not going to make excuses and i'm not going to continue making bad choices. I'm not going to let it turn into.. well..just one more day.. or just for the weekend.. what's done is done..time to work harder.. Honestly though, last night I had sooo much fun with my friends! and also, i only have 1 more week here, then i go to 3 weeks of training, which will be NO alcohol..and I manage to do great when there's not alcohol involved!  So anyway.. you are allowed 1 "free" day on body for life.. so i made yesterday's stuff my free day.  I went to bed at 6 am... so today will be my "rest" day... tomorrow i'll do AM cardio and then it will begin the next week of mon, Friday - lower body  Wed - upper, and Tue, Thur, Sat, Cardio.. then I fly out on Sunday!


----------

